# Hoyt Trykon Bow & Accessories For Sale



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

2005 Hoyt Trykon 75th Anniversary Model bow and accessories for sale. $300 or best offer. Here are the specs on the bow & accessories:

27.5" draw length
60-70 lb draw weight (80% letoff cams)
32" axle to axle
New Winner's Choice Custom Strings & Cables
4 arrow Hoyt quiver
Copper John Dead Nuts 5 pin fiber optic sight
Sims Vibration dampening Stabilizer
Whisker Biscuit Arrow Rest
Wrist Sling

Call or Text Cory @ 801-471-7020 if interested

Pics:


----------

